# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  A po behem armik i vetvetes?

## Glorious10

Jam nje i djalë 21 vjec dhe po kaloj nëpër një periudhë ku më dukët se jetës sime i ka humbur filli,interesimin për mësime,shkollë e libra e kam humbur,poashtu edhe për filma,sport e gjëra të tilla me të cilat me shumë deshirë i bëja.As jeta ime sociale nuk është më e njëjta,për shkak se nuk bej më miq te ri,e as nuk i mbaj lidhjet me të vjetrit.
Cfarë po ndodhë me mua,më mungon vetja ime e dikurshme!

----------


## MI CORAZON

Shko tek doktori psikiater,po te kesh nevoje  merr edhe ca ilace ne doza te lehta, provoji nja 2-3 muaj edhe shih a do ndjesh ndryshime. Ilacet nuk te vrasin, mos degjo boten. por po i morre , javet e para qendro ne kontakt te vazhdueshem me mjekun, se mund te kene ndonje efekt anesor per moshen tende.

----------


## starbright

Absolutely not drugs.. Ca I thua moj? Ato ilace sulmojne sistemin nervor. 

Une do sugjeroja te shikosh se cfare te mungon? Shiko prioritetet e jetes tende tani. Merru me një sport . Ec ne natyre oksigheni eshte ilaci i duhur ne trupin tend. Rilidhu me miqt e vjeter bej dicka qe te ka munguar per kaq kohe.

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Absolutely not drugs.. Ca I thua moj? Ato ilace sulmojne sistemin nervor. 
> 
> Une do sugjeroja te shikosh se cfare te mungon? Shiko prioritetet e jetes tende tani. Merru me një sport . Ec ne natyre oksigheni eshte ilaci i duhur ne trupin tend. Rilidhu me miqt e vjeter bej dicka qe te ka munguar per kaq kohe.


Cdo ilac qe futet ne trup ka efekte anesore. Nqs  dikush ka chemical imbalance ne tru, c'duhet te beje? Te vrase veten?

----------


## starbright

Kush jemi ne te diagnostikojme një person me 10 fjali? Une sugjeroj te fillon te kujdeset per veten te heqi kafeinen nga dieta me shume çaj sidomos çaj jeshil me shume fruta dhe perime. Dil jasht ne natyre ec dy tre ore. Shume here mungese e vitamines D te jep efekte te tilla. Rri ne diell te pakten gjysem ore ne dite. Nese sdo kesh permisim te sugjeroj te besh analizat e gjakut. Sigurisht te shkosh te mjeku eshte ok por ilacet per mendimin tim duhet te merren vetem kur te jesh shume I sigurte qe spo funksionon asgje tjeter .

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Cdo ilac qe futet ne trup ka efekte anesore. Nqs  dikush ka chemical imbalance ne tru, c'duhet te beje? Te vrase veten?


Do bath salt ?

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Kush jemi ne te diagnostikojme një person me 10 fjali? Une sugjeroj te fillon te kujdeset per veten te heqi kafeinen nga dieta me shume çaj sidomos çaj jeshil me shume fruta dhe perime. Dil jasht ne natyre ec dy tre ore. Shume here mungese e vitamines D te jep efekte te tilla. Rri ne diell te pakten gjysem ore ne dite. Nese sdo kesh permisim te sugjeroj te besh analizat e gjakut. Sigurisht te shkosh te mjeku eshte ok por ilacet per mendimin tim duhet te merren vetem kur te jesh shume I sigurte qe spo funksionon asgje tjeter .


Starbright, ky ka dy vjet qe po struggle. Dhe keto qe po citon ti me siper jane perralla femijesh. Shetitjet ne ajer te paster,oksigjeni, jodi i detit,  dietat, vitamina D te tera jane llafe.  Edhe analizat e gjakut jane BS, kur vjen puna tek problemet mendore.
Une rekomandoj vetem vizite tek psikiatri.

----------


## starbright

Ku e lexove 2 vjet moj? Spo e lexoj dot une. Ishalla te behet me mire. Une sjam doktor thjesht kam degjuar qe mungese e vitamines D te influencon me mood swings. Dielli influencon ne te qenit i lumtur.

----------


## Plaku me kostum

une them te ja fusni qe weed qe te tre  :perqeshje:

----------


## starbright

> une them te ja fusni qe weed qe te tre


Une them qe ti srri dot pa dale ne origjine  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Ku e lexove 2 vjet moj? Spo e lexoj dot une. Ishalla te behet me mire. Une sjam doktor thjesht kam degjuar qe mungese e vitamines D te influencon me mood swings. Dielli influencon ne te qenit i lumtur.


Eshte e vertete qe dielli influencon ne lumturine tone,por s'duhet te jetosh shume afer ekuatorit,se te bjen ne koke e mbetesh I lumtur forever. 
 :buzeqeshje: 

Naten e mire Star! Nice talking to you!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## starbright

► Neurological Problems
Lack of vitamin D has been identified as one of the reasons behind poor cognitive development in children, and lowered cognitive functions in adults. It is also one of the etiological factors for dementia characterized by:
Forgetfulness
Confusion
Loss of social skills
Poor judgment
Difficulty in performing regular tasks.


P.s good night  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Marya

> Jam nje i djalë 21 vjec dhe po kaloj nëpër një periudhë ku më dukët se jetës sime i ka humbur filli,interesimin për mësime,shkollë e libra e kam humbur,poashtu edhe për filma,sport e gjëra të tilla me të cilat me shumë deshirë i bëja.As jeta ime sociale nuk është më e njëjta,për shkak se nuk bej më miq te ri,e as nuk i mbaj lidhjet me të vjetrit.
> Cfarë po ndodhë me mua,më mungon vetja ime e dikurshme!


fol me prinderit nje here,perpiquni te gjeni se bashku cka nuk shkon

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Jam nje i djalë 21 vjec dhe po kaloj nëpër një periudhë ku më dukët se jetës sime i ka humbur filli,interesimin për mësime,shkollë e libra e kam humbur,poashtu edhe për filma,sport e gjëra të tilla me të cilat me shumë deshirë i bëja.As jeta ime sociale nuk është më e njëjta,për shkak se nuk bej më miq te ri,e as nuk i mbaj lidhjet me të vjetrit.
> Cfarë po ndodhë me mua,më mungon vetja ime e dikurshme!



Ti vec tregove se cka po perjeton dhe nuk tregove se si pasoje e ckafit te kan ardh keto gjana. Ku dihet qe asgje vetvetiu nuk vjen duhet ta gjesh shkaktarin e kesaj mandej te kerkosh ndihme.

Zakonisht keto gjana u ndodhin njerezeve qe deshtojn ne lidhjen sentimentale ate te dashurise qe u deperton ne palc.  :buzeqeshje:  
Une thjesht do te te thoja te mos shkosh te psikiatri sepse ti nuk je per psikiater siq e lexova nje forumist qe te ka thane. Ti ke nevoj per nje psikolog siq kemi nevoj te gjithe per te,ku une e kam nje psikolog dhe per problemet e mija ngarkesen apo stresin qe me vjen konsultohem me te kam pas fatin qe ai eshte edhe i afert i imi dhe keshtu qe te gjithe kemi nevoj per psikolog. Merru me aktivitete si shetitje me shoqeri sport provo ta thyesh kete gjendje duke filluar me hobin tend qe ke.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Une do sugjeroja te shikosh se cfare te mungon? .


Oj cfar te mungon thote ! Parate i mungojne... Nuk ka ber me shoke te ri dhe shoket e vjeter i jan larguar. Pse ? Kush dreqin rri me ate qe nuk ka para ?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

ke para ke allah,

ske para ske allah,


ka shkrujt dritero komunisti baltaxhi nga devolli.

----------


## Glorious10

> Oj cfar te mungon thote ! Parate i mungojne... Nuk ka ber me shoke te ri dhe shoket e vjeter i jan larguar. Pse ? Kush dreqin rri me ate qe nuk ka para ?


*Po shiko,ndoshta edhe parat mund te jene njera prej tyree,por statusin material e kam te njejte si at'here si tani,ceshtja eshte tek une por nuk di pse po me ndodhë!*

----------


## mia@

> Jam nje i djalë 21 vjec dhe po kaloj nëpër një periudhë ku më dukët se jetës sime i ka humbur filli,interesimin për mësime,shkollë e libra e kam humbur,poashtu edhe për filma,sport e gjëra të tilla me të cilat me shumë deshirë i bëja.As jeta ime sociale nuk është më e njëjta,për shkak se nuk bej më miq te ri,e as nuk i mbaj lidhjet me të vjetrit.
> Cfarë po ndodhë me mua,më  mungon vetja ime e dikurshme!


Konkretisht cfare ndikoi qe te shtyu te humbasesh interesin ndaj gjithckaje? Asgje nuk vjen vetvetiu. Nje kontroll te pergjithshem  mjekesor nuk eshte keq  sikur ta besh.

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Jam nje i djalë 21 vjec dhe po kaloj nëpër një periudhë ku më dukët se jetës sime i ka humbur filli,interesimin për mësime,shkollë e libra e kam humbur,poashtu edhe për filma,sport e gjëra të tilla me të cilat me shumë deshirë i bëja.As jeta ime sociale nuk është më e njëjta,për shkak se nuk bej më miq te ri,e as nuk i mbaj lidhjet me të vjetrit.
> Cfarë po ndodhë me mua,më mungon vetja ime e dikurshme!


Keshtu me ndodhi edhe mua  :i ngrysur:

----------


## EuroStar1

> *Po shiko,ndoshta edhe parat mund te jene njera prej tyree,por statusin material e kam te njejte si at'here si tani,ceshtja eshte tek une por nuk di pse po me ndodhë!*


A ke provu me shkru te ndonje hoxhe ose me vu nuske ?

Mua me ka funksionuar se edhe une te njejtin problem si ti kisha !

----------

